# Wow lässt den PC abstürzen



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

seit heute (war aber seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr im Spiel) stürzt der PC nach 30-60 Minuten WoW ab. Ich vermute, dass er zu heiß wird, aber im Zimmer herrschen 24 Grad, der PC steht auf dem Tisch und die Gehäusewand ist offen. Meldung kommt vor dem Absturz keine, er schaltet direkt aus. Irgendwie hab ich keine Idee, woran das liegen könnte. Bei anderen Spielen passiert das ja nicht. Eben ist er abgestürzt, während ich afk vor OG stand. Ist ja nicht gerade eine Höchstanforderung. 

Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

1. Könntest du uns genauere Pc-Daten geben
2. Könnte natürlich ein Temperaturproblem sein, was aber unwarscheinlich ist. Überprüfe trotzdem mithilfe von SIW (System Information for Windows) deine Temps (unter Sensoren)
3. Leider könnte es auch eine defekte Grafikkarte sein
4. Softwareproblem, repair.exe
5. Neue Grafiktreiber runterladen wobei ich davon weniger Abhilfe vermute
6. Es könnte so vieles sein...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

Hm scheinbar tritt das nur im Vollbildmodus auf.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juli 2010)

Also offen stehen lassen reicht meistens nicht, denn so geht die eigentliche Luftzirkulation die im Gehäuse durch die Lüfter erzeugt wird verloren.
Wenn schon offen, dann auch einen Ventilator davor stellen.

Temperatur mit GPU-Z auslesen und schauen wie hoch die ist. Wenns es nicht über 80°C geht, ist das in Ordnung. Die CPU sollte nicht über ca. 55-60°C liegen, je nach Modell. Diese kannst du mit Everest-Home auslesen. 
Lüfter mal entstauben, da setzt sich sehr schnell Dreck zwischen. Ansonsten wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, falls das alles nichts hilft neue Treiber installieren. Eventuell auch mal die neueste DirectX-Version von MS.

Ansonsten wären mehr Daten zu deinem System sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Theoretisch könnte auch der Speicher eine Macke haben, oder sogar das Netzteil einen Defekt aufweisen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also offen stehen lassen reicht meistens nicht, denn so geht die eigentliche Luftzirkulation die im Gehäuse durch die Lüfter erzeugt wird verloren.
> Wenn schon offen, dann auch einen Ventilator davor stellen.
> 
> Temperatur mit GPU-Z auslesen und schauen wie hoch die ist. Wenns es nicht über 80°C geht, ist das in Ordnung. Die CPU sollte nicht über ca. 55-60°C liegen, je nach Modell. Diese kannst du mit Everest-Home auslesen.
> ...



Nein. Ein System schaltet sich weder dann ab wenn eine Grafikkarte über 80° kommt (ich hab meine mal funktionsfähig auf über 100°C getrimmt, zu Versuchszwecken) noch wenn eine CPU 60° erreicht, meine CPU wird bei diesen Außentemperaturen des öfteren auch 65-70°C warm. Ich weis, meine Hardware ist etwas Hitzeintensiver als ein moderner Phenom 2 X4 / i5 + HD5850 @ guter Lüfter aber trotzdem. (alle Angaben @Last)


----------



## Palimbula (13. Juli 2010)

Moderne Mainboards haben in der Regel einen eingebauten Sicherhietsmechanismus --> Notabschaltung bevor die CPU zu heiss wird.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (13. Juli 2010)

Mal Sämtliche Lüfter vom Staub befreit?
war bei meinem LapTop auch so,


----------



## Independent (13. Juli 2010)

Und guck bitte, ob der CPU-Kühler fest drauf sitzt. Die lösen sich gerne mal bei einem "hakeligen" Transport.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Nein. Ein System schaltet sich weder dann ab wenn eine Grafikkarte über 80° kommt (ich hab meine mal funktionsfähig auf über 100°C getrimmt, zu Versuchszwecken) noch wenn eine CPU 60° erreicht, meine CPU wird bei diesen Außentemperaturen des öfteren auch 65-70°C warm. Ich weis, meine Hardware ist etwas Hitzeintensiver als ein moderner Phenom 2 X4 / i5 + HD5850 @ guter Lüfter aber trotzdem. (alle Angaben @Last)


Wo habe ich geschrieben dass das System sich abschaltet? Bitte erst denken und dann posten. Das sind empfohlende Werte die man nach Möglichkeit nicht überschreiten sollte, um kein instabiles System zu bekommen. Wie dein System läuft und bei welchen Temperaturen ist hier nicht relevant. Das nützt keinen was, weil das sich bei jeden anders verhält.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab alle Lüfter und Temperaturen überprüft, alles im Normalbereich. Viren hab ich auch keine drauf. 

System ist Vista mit Geforce 9500 und Dualcore von AMD. 6000+ wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. 

Ist wirklich nur bei WoW so, alle 30 Minuten. Mittlerweile auch im Fenstermodus. Hab schon alle Addons runtergeworfen bzw. deaktiviert, hilft auch nix. Grafikeinstellungen verringert, nix.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juli 2010)

Überprüf nochmal genau ob das nicht auch in anderen (vergleichbaren) spielen passiert.
Wenn ja könnte es sich wirklich um eine defekte Grafikkarte handeln...


----------



## Independent (14. Juli 2010)

Guck ob der CPU-Kühler richtig fest sitzt...

Bei mir ging auch nur Modern Warfare 2 aus, selbst bei Crysis lief er stabil. Lüfter hing nur noch an 2 push-pins...


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Na, also den PC könnte ich am CPU-Kühler hochheben, so fest sitzt der. 

Und andere Spiele... ich hab eigentlich nur noch Aion, Fifa 09, Dragon Age und Oblivion drauf. Alles andere ist grafisch eher billig. Naja, Dragon Age müsste ich noch testen.


----------



## Smeal (14. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm scheinbar tritt das nur im Vollbildmodus auf.



Kann auch Grafiktreiber sein, hatte ich auch ma.#
MFG


----------



## Einsam (14. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, also den PC könnte ich am CPU-Kühler hochheben, so fest sitzt der.


und da wunderst dich das er dich nicht mehr mag ? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> und da wunderst dich das er dich nicht mehr mag ? ^^


Konjunktiv.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Achso, Repair.exe hab ich mal ausgeführt, aber irgendwie kam da nix bei raus. Nur die Meldung, dass es erfolgreich war. Hab auch mal alle Addons deaktiviert, aber auch da ist es passiert.


----------



## Palimbula (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn der PC sich einfach so abschaltet, also keinen Neustart macht, liegen die Temperaturprobleme quasi auf der Hand. Wäre es ein BSOD würde er diesen entweder anzeigen oder einen Neustart machen. Stromschwankungen würden in der Regel auch zu einem Neustart führen. Poste bitte mal genauere Daten deines Systems: Mainboard, CPU, Netzteil, RAM, Hersteller/Modell Grafikkarte... Das übliche halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder können wir diesen Thread vergessen/schliessen, *da du nun nach einem Gaming-Notebook für bis zu € 1.400,00 suchst*?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Wenn der PC sich einfach so abschaltet, also keinen Neustart macht, liegen die Temperaturprobleme quasi auf der Hand.


Nicht wirklich. Das Mainbioard gibt einen Warnton von sich bzw. taktet die CPU runter, bei der Grafikkarte gibts meist Bildfehler ohne das sich der Rechner ausschaltet. Wie ich schon schrieb kann es das Netzteil sein. Aber das beachtet ja eh keiner. Aber man wirds merken, wenn es dann plötzlich einen lauten Knall gibt, dann war es das Netzteil, nachdem man versucht hat den Rechner wieder einzuschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (16. Juli 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es plötzlich stinkt einfach dem Geruch folgen, dann weißt du was defekt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Juli 2010)

Zum vorvor-Vorposter: Ich schwanke zwischen Laptop und Selbstbau, hat aber mit den Problemen hier nix zu tun. 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Netzteil, Festplatte, CPU und Grafikkarte sind gekühlt. Testweise hab ich auch mal den Ventilator halb ins Gehäuse gestellt, hat nix gebracht. Es liegt wohl entweder an den RAM-Riegeln oder an einer Festplatte. Oder es lag am Windows. Ich hab beide Festplatten geplättet und Vista neu installiert, aber auf meiner Standart-Festplatte gab es immer einen Fehler am Ende. 

Sobald ich einen RAM-Riegel rausgenommen hab, ging Vista überhaupt nicht mehr. Waren dann auch nur noch 2GB. Es startete nicht richtig und wenn, dann konnte man eigentlich nix machen, weil die Kiste ständig hing.


----------



## Palimbula (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bzw. wir können uns leider auch nur wiederholen: genauere Angaben zum System werden benötigt!

Das einzelne Komponenten ausreichend gekühlt seien, deiner Aussage nach, ist zwar schön und gut, aber mehr Input (Systeminformartionen) sorgt für mehr Output (bessere Problemanalyse) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juli 2010)

Tja wie gesagt wurde, das nützt uns so gar nichts. Netzteil gekühlt? Ja logsich, eine Lüfter haben sie alle. Aber das sagt gar nichts aus. Die Hersteller der einzelnen Komponenten wären mal interessant. Beim Netzteil z.B. Hersteller und Wattangabe, beim Speicher Größe der Riegel, Geschwindigkeit, Hersteller. Wenn du uns keine näheren Infos geben kannst oder nicht willst, können wir die Diskussion hier und jetzt beenden.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe aufs Netzteil. 



> Sobald ich einen RAM-Riegel rausgenommen hab, ging Vista überhaupt nicht mehr. Waren dann auch nur noch 2GB. Es startete nicht richtig und wenn, dann konnte man eigentlich nix machen, weil die Kiste ständig hing.



Sicherheitshalber lade dir mal Ultimate Boot CD (oder equivalentes) herunter und führe den MemTest aus. Lass ihn einfach mal durchlaufen. In der Zeit kannst du was anderes machen - dauert ne Weile. Wenn keine Fehler auftreten, kannst du einen RAM-Defekt (oder RAM-Steckbänke-Defekt) fast ganz ausschließen.


----------

